# Mid-Ohio Valley Meeting in Parkersburg, WV



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

*The date has been set for the 5th Annual Honeybee Expo--February 2, 2008.*

Registration is $12.00 for adults, if paid by Friday, January 18th; otherwise, $15.00 at the door and $6.00 for children under 12 years of age. Many vendors will exhibit their products, including Blue Sky Bee Supply and we will be happy to bring your advanced orders to save you on tax and shipping. *We will match any published price on in-stock honey bottles--stock up now before prices go up!* You want an extractor without shipping? We got you covered--hobby, 9 frame, 18 frame--you name it we'll bring it. Email us and we'll haul it for free to the meeting! We sell everything you see in catalogs. If we don't have it--you don't need it!

8:00 — 8:45 a.m. 
Registration — Complementary coffee, tea, hot chocolate and pastries

8:45 - 9:00 a.m. 
Welcome and Opening Remarks - Ron Adams, President of MOVBA 

9:00 - 9:45 a.m. 
Keynote Speaker-David Rectenwald 

9:45 - 10:00 a.m.
Vendor Break 

10:00 - 11:30 a.m. Workshop Session I
1.Basic Beekeeping --- Steve Boone 
2.Flower and Nectar Sources Paul Poling 
3. Honey - One of Natures' Most Perfect Foods - L. Joyce Hammett 
4. Apitherapist - Floyd Alexander

11:30 a.m. - 12:30 p.m. Lunch and Vendor Shopping 

12:30 p.m. - 2:00 p.m. Workshop Session II
1. Basic Beekeeping - Steve Boone 
2. Questions and Answers - George Clutter, Paul Poling and Wade Stiltner
3. Beekeeping -Harold Miller & Dr. Amrine 
4. Apitherapist -Floyd Alexander 

2:00 p.m. - 2:15 p.m. Vendor Break 

2:15 p.m. - 3:45 p.m. Workshop Session III
1. Honeybee Diseases -Wade Stiltner
2. Testing for Africanized Bees George Clutter 
3. Think Like A Bee- Bill & Margaret Reid ( Alternatives to medicating bees)
4.Apitherapist -Floyd Alexander


----------

